# WTT: Navtech 2005-2 CDs



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2005)

Do you have a Navteq 2008.1 CD for New England Atlantic States (CD 6)?

Happy to exchange for never used 2005.2 versions of all of the following five CDs

CD1: California and Nevada
CD4: South Central
CD6: New England and Mid Atlantic
CD7: South East
CD 8: Canada

Call 646-714-2832.


----------



## artsneets (Sep 1, 2009)

*Navteq 2008.1 CD #6*

I have this CD #6, brand new, never used.

Would sell for $45 including shipping.

Email me at: [email protected] If you give me your email, I'll send you a photo of the CD

Hank


----------

